# Hella hiviz brake light-no worky



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Hi all,

well yes MOT day and the rear hiviz brake light packs up :twisted: , so rip the rear apart tracing the lead to to the light- [very brave person]

Now it has a power feed to the light but as the light stuck on with loads of Adhesive :evil: [why use the screws] , I told the tester it was not connected :lol: :wink: and yes it past  .

So how the hell do you get these out to check the unit or is it a fully sealed unit ?

And yes the van went back together okay....

For those interested the Burtner Delfin connections are behind the driverside [RHD] rear indicator lens cover.

I`ve found replacemnets from £10 to £95 [same unit diff prices].

cheers all


----------

